# Scenario practice



## Tyler Thomas (Oct 25, 2011)

I want to keep up with my scenario knowledge and comfortability. Any recommendations on how become better at patient assessment?          Thank you


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 25, 2011)

*Clinical observation and ride alongs.*

Make flash cards, write a lesson plan as though you were teaching pt assessment.


----------



## Tyler Thomas (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## BEorP (Oct 25, 2011)

Practice. I know you were expecting something more insightful, but really this is the only way you will get better.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 26, 2011)

*Practice with feedback*

The paradox, you can't learn without seeing p[atients, and you can't see patients without that certificate/degree. THEN it is worth something only if someone can tell you how good your observation AND RECORDING are.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Nov 11, 2011)

Best way is experience. If you dont get enough, try to get with some of the more seasoned EMTs and Medics in your agency and and run through scenarios with them. 
Or even start reading and replying to the Scenarios on here.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 11, 2011)

EMSDude54343 said:


> Or even start reading and replying to the Scenarios on here.



Warning: some may make your head spin. Forget about all the complex stuff and focus on the basics. You can still get good practice from it if you don't get caught up in the advanced discussions.


----------



## Remeber343 (Nov 11, 2011)

If you can, i'd say ride with the local fire department/911 agency if they will let you.  Sometimes just watching and listening to them do their thing helps get a better understanding and the flow of things.


----------

